# In the mist



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Forgive the quality. I only have a camera phone right now. But i can't help taking pictures of my boys:

We walk in the mornings









Hunter

















Sargeant









Dozer









All three









A couple of bums









I just love them so much


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Those are great pics, I love taking my dogs on walks in the woods, but I have to wait for cooler weather here, and the water to dry up so I'm jealous.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks a great area. Lucky dogs.:smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

There are a few trails but the easiest to navigate (and the one we walk the most) I measured at 1.9 miles. So we walk about 2 miles almost everyday(WITH HILLS!). Once in a while we go on longer ones.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are really good.
It looks like a peaceful and beautiful place to take the pups!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photos! I especially love the second one with your lab with the sun behind him - reminds me of my late lab, Chipper.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks like you have the trail all to yourselves. How sweet that must be...and calming.

I would love to find a place like that where I can just hang out with my dog (without the attention/stares/questions, etc. he gets in the city.) Occasionally we will find a quiet corner of Central Park, and just sit and watch the world go by...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess I take it for granted sometimes. I worry though. A few times we have run into dirt bikers and one time a bicyclist! I know someone rides a horse occasionally too and I hope we never meet! Not sure how Dozer or Sarge would react. I find going on weekdays in the morning when people are at work and school is safer (plus I get to see more wildlife!) With hunting season approaching, I am not sure what to do. There are a few tree stands and I am afraid someone might get mistaken for a groundhog (I'm looking at YOU Sarge!) I have considered orange jackets but still...makes me nervous. We mightjust walk up and down the driveway (how boring!).


----------

